
Idea: Cloud Based IDE - akrai
If I build an IDE which allows you to program collaboratively with your team (basically Google Drive&#x2F;Docs for code) would you be open to using it? Just trying to come up with project ideas people would actually use.
======
tony-allan
Some already exist, for example repl.it with team mode.

[https://repl.it/site/blog/multi](https://repl.it/site/blog/multi)

~~~
akrai
Agreed -- I appreciate the input. However, I feel that none have been widely
adapted and most leave much to be desired in terms of user experience. What
are your thoughts in respect to this?

~~~
amasad
Come work with us and improve it: [https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)
We're still small/founding stage (7 people) so you can have a lot of impact.
Feel free to email me directly amjad@repl.it

------
rboyd
I think collaborative editing/remote pairing is useful but I wouldn't abandon
my current editor for it. Some approaches have used plugins that they've
developed for each popular editor.

[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CollaborativeEditing](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CollaborativeEditing)

------
nik736
There is already Cloud 9 and some other players. Some companies also were
shutting down like Nitrous.

~~~
akrai
Hi. Thanks for the input. I agree that there are some other products on the
market. I feel that Cloud 9 locks you into the AWS ecosystem though, as
opposed to an independent IDE which allows you to choose from several
different deployment options. And I looked up Nitrous. I have a few thoughts
of my own about why it shut down — namely, I think they invested substantial
capital to get corporate adaptation, which didn’t really happen as they
expected it to, resulting in a negative financial situation and stalled
growth. What are your thoughts on this?

~~~
nik736
These were only 2 examples, there are like 10 other companies out there that
do the same. Cloud 9 was/is open source as well so you can install it on your
own servers.

------
ilaksh
You didn't mention that there are many existing projects (google 'cloud IDE')
so I will say that you would need a strategy for competing with them.

~~~
akrai
Agreed. Ease of use, a more intuitive interface, etc. would be strategies for
competition. Codetasty, one of the popular cloud IDEs, has about 25k users,
which is a very small percent of the total number of developers in the world.
So I would think there is still a large number of potential users who aren't
already using a competitor's product.

------
mgkimsal
you want ideas people will use, or ideas that people will pay for?

